# Google- Antispasmodics, peppermint effective for IBS - Journal of the American Academy of Physician Assistants



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Antispasmodics, peppermint effective for IBSJournal of the American Academy of Physician Assistants, NYFord AC, Talley NJ, Spiegel BM, et al. Effect of fibre, antispasmodics, and peppermint oil on the treatment of *irritable bowel syndrome*: systematic review and meta-analysis. BMJ. 2008; 337:a2313. doi:10.1136/bmj.a2313.[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

